# 20.09.08 Actionsports-MTB-Race, Werdohl



## Katrin (16. August 2008)

An dieser Stelle lade ich alle Racer, incl. Familien und Betreuer, zum traditionellen Actionsports-MTB-Race am 20.09.08 in 58791 Werdohl ein. 

Die Planung steht soweit. Die Strecke hat ihre viel gelobten Highlights behalten, so dass jeder Teilnehmer/Zuschauer auf seine Kosten kommt. 

Erfreulich auch wieder die großzügige Unterstützung von Seiten der Sponsoren, die es uns ermöglichen sowohl ein Starterpaket für Vorangemeldete zu schnüren, als auch die Treppchenplatzierten u. a. mit hochwertigen Sachpreise zu ehren. 

Einen kl. Einblick in die Kiste der Sachpreise darf ich Euch jetzt schon verschaffen: 
Beleuchtung von Busch und Müller:
IXON IQ Speed 
IXON IQ  
IX-Red - Batterie-Diodenrücklicht
Top Fire - Helm Flashlight

Alpina Tri-Guard 40 blau - Fahrradbrillen
Schwalbe-Reifen
MTB-Schläuche
Ritchey WCS-Hörnchen
Rohloff Caliber 2
Rohloff HG-IG-Check
Bike - Mountainbike-Bücher
Hot-Chili T-Shirts
VDO Tacho C10+
VDO Tacho C05
VDO Tacho C08
Pumpen von Quicker

Für unsere Kleinen halten wir Präsente bereit:
Speichenrückstrahler Fa. Busch und Müller
Frontstrahler
Frontstrahler
Teddy-Fußgänger-Reflektoren

Weitere Informationen zum Rennen findet Ihr im u. g. Link:

http://www.actionsports-cc-race.de 

Wir sehen uns in Werdohl 

Katrin Block
TuS Jahn Werdohl


----------



## Katrin (3. September 2008)

Eine Presseveröffentlichung folgt in Kürze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tennismicha2 (4. September 2008)

Katrin schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle lade ich alle Racer, incl. Familien und Betreuer, zum traditionellen Actionsports-MTB-Race am 20.09.08 in 58791 Werdohl ein.
> 
> Die Planung steht soweit. Die Strecke hat ihre viel gelobten Highlights behalten, so dass jeder Teilnehmer/Zuschauer auf seine Kosten kommt.
> 
> ...



Hallöchen Katrin,
habe eben deinen Beitrag gelesen zu eurem Event.
Ich werde jetzt versuchen, meine bisherigen Planungen für das WE am 20.09.08 zu ändern, um bei euch mitfahren zu können.
Werde mir nachher mal die aufgeführte HP ansehen.

Möchte an dieser Stelle erwähnen, dass ich am Sonntag, den 31.08.08 in Plettenberg den P-weg getestet habe und da auf eine Truppe aus eurem ""Stall""" getroffen bin.
Die waren allesamt super nett und haben uns die Strecke des Rennes gerne gezeigt.
Super Truppe, Danke nochmals dafür.

Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## Katrin (4. September 2008)

@Micha
Das vergangene Wochenende war schon ideal für eine Biketour. Viele aus unserem Team hatten sich noch einmal die zwei P-Weg Distanzen vorgenommen. Es wäre schön, wenn unser Event in deine Planung passen würde. 

Am Mittwoch vor dem Rennen (so gegen 18:00 Uhr) planen wir einen Ortstermin. Falls du dir die Strecke mal ansehen möchtest....


----------



## Katrin (12. September 2008)

Anbei die Presseveröffentlichung zum Rennen (Quelle SV)

Moutainbiken für Hobbyfahrer
RADSPORT Mountainbike-Rennen - des TuS Jahn am 20. September

11.09.2008 19:20  WERDOHL Immer mehr Hobbysportler entdecken für ihre Freizeitgestaltung das Mountainbike - gerade im Breitensportbereich entsteht zusätzlich der Wunsch, das erlangte fahrtechnische Können auch einmal unter Wettkampfbedingungen umzusetzen. Hierzu bietet die Radsportabteilung des TuS Jahn Werdohl am Samstag, 20. September, ab 11 Uhr bei ihrem traditionellen Mountainbike-Rennen ausreichend Gelegenheit.

Hobbyfahrer erhalten die Möglichkeit, sich in ihren jeweiligen Altersklassen zu messen. Werdohler oder Starter, die einem Werdohler Verein angehören, fahren um den Titel des Stadtmeisters, Lizenzfahrer starten außer Konkurrenz in eigener Wertungsklasse. Wie schon in den Jahren zuvor besteht bei den Verantwortlichen der Radsportabteilung großes Interesse darin, durch Einrichtung einer gesonderten Handicapwertung auch den Behindertensport zu würdigen. Pokale, Medaillen, Urkunden sowie hochwertige Sachpreise gehen an die jeweilig drei Platzierten in den ausgeschriebenen Klassen. Bei Voranmeldung erhalten alle Teilnehmer ein Starterpaket.

Gestartet wird das Rennen auf dem Eventgelände unterhalb des Hallenbades Riesei (Werdohl/Königsburg) und verläuft, je nach Klasse, über einen unterschiedlich langen Rundkurs. Die Verantwortlichen haben sich dazu entschlossen, die Streckenführung für die Schüler- und Jugendklassen zu vereinfachen, um auch Einsteigern in den entsprechenden Altersklassen (1992 bis '97) die Möglichkeit zu geben, um den Stadtmeistertitel zu fahren. Zuschauern und Betreuern wird vom Eventgelände aus nicht nur ein Einblick auf die attraktive Streckenführung ermöglicht, sie werden auch vom Moderator des Mountainbike Verband Deutschland, Thomas Beckemeier, mit aktuellen Informationen zum Rennverlauf informiert.

Weitere Informationen zu Startgeld, Klasseneinteilung, Strecke etc. sind der Homepage zum Rennen, www.actionsports-cc-race.de  zu entnehmen


----------



## hefra (17. September 2008)

Du scheinst ja bescheid zu wissen, ich habs verpennt zu überweisen, jetzt wirds wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ankommen. Muss man bei Barzahlung Nachmeldegebür zahlen?


----------



## Katrin (18. September 2008)

Einige Biker haben den gestrigen Ortstermin genutzt, um die Rennstrecke für eine Trainingsrunde unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Der Kurs ist in erfreulich gutem Zustand. Fleißige Helfer haben vorbildliche Arbeit geleistet. Am Freitag, 19.09.08, werden ab 17:30 Uhr noch einige Ansprechpartner an der Strecke sein. Wer also Lust auf eine Streckenbesichtigung hat.

Weitere Infos/Starterliste etc. unter www.actionsports-cc-race.de 


@hefra
Wenn du in der Starterliste stehst, entfällt für dich die Nachmeldegebühr. Eine Onlineanmeldung lohnt sich auch jetzt noch für weitere Kurzentschlossene.  Das Wetter soll ja klasse werden.


----------



## Katrin (19. September 2008)

Presseveröffentlichung 24 h vor Rennbeginn




Rennen der Mountainbiker im Rieseiwald

Altena, 18.09.2008, Von Horst H. Steinbrecher,

, Trackback-URL

Mountainbiking hat Tradition in Werdohl. Am morgigen Samstag geht's in den Waldgebieten unterhalb des Hallenbades am Riesei wieder zur Sache. 60 Starter haben sich für die offenen Meisterschaften inklusive der 9. ...
MTB-Stadtmeisterschaften angemeldet. Die Titelkämpfe in den Altersklassen (ab 11:15 Uhr) firmieren am Samstag erstmals unter der Bezeichnung Actionsports-CC-Race, einem der Hauptsponsoren der Veranstaltung neben den Stadtwerken und der Firma Hinse.
Unterstützt werden die Rennen zudem vom Werdohler Bürgermeister Jörg Bora und dem Stadtsportbeauftragten Michael Tauscher. Für die besten Biker stellt die Meinerzhagener Firma Busch und Müller hochwertige Sachpreise zur Verfügung.
Teilnahmeberechtigt sind in den verschiedenen Altersklassen Schüler, Jugendliche und Senioren sowie in denHauptklassen die Männer und Frauen. Im Starterfeld sind im Übrigen Lizenzfahrer sowie Fahrerinnen und Fahrer mit Handicap dabei.
In der Ausschreibung findet sich also Jedermann - und jede Frau - wieder. Der Veranstalter TuS Jahn Werdohl (Radsportabteilung) hat ohnehin darauf geachtet, dass "normale" Mountainbiker und nicht nur "Profis" eine geeignete Plattform vorfinden. Mountainbike-Organisator Klaus Dieter Block: "Wir präsentieren das Event als Hobbyrennen."

Michael Bonnekessel startet in Werdohl

Dieses Detail hindert freilich auch den einen oder anderen Lizenzfahrer nicht daran, sich im Hauptrennen ab 14 Uhr zu bewähren. Angemeldet haben sich aus dieser Klasse bereits die routinierten Fahrer Michael Bonnekessel (Hamm), Werner Hausknecht (Hagen) und Andreas Przystaw (Bochum). "Hinzukommen wird noch die Attendornerin Simone Berei", kündigte Organisator Block im Gespräch mit der Rundschau an. Michael Bonnekessel war übrigens im letzten Rennen im Jahr 2006 Gesamtsieger in Werdohl geworden. Zuletzt siegte er in der AK 40 (42 km) beim P-Weg in Plettenberg, wo er im Gesamtklassement auch den 3. Rang einnahm.


----------



## Solanum (22. September 2008)

alle selber schuld, die nicht da waren!!!

ihr habt was verpasst!
​war sehr sehr schön

Solanum


----------



## Katrin (27. September 2008)

Da nicht jeder Teilnehmer Zugriff auf die Presseveröffentlichung vom Rennen hat, anbei der Bericht vom SV:

Sport im Märkischen Kreis

Artikel versenden | Artikel drucken | Artikel kommentieren
Rasender Bonnekessel

22.09.2008 · Von Markus Jentzsch

WERDOHL Wenn die Radsportabteilung des TuS Jahn Werdohl zum Cross Country-Race am Riesei einlädt, dann schnalzen Hobbyfahrer, ambitionierte Mountainbiker sowie amtierende Deutsche und Europameister mit der Zunge. Denn die 2,7 Kilometer-Strecke rund um das Hallenbad am Riesei fordert den ganzen Biker, verlangt nach Kondition und Mut.


Dass das Konzept stimmt, hat die rund 25-prozentige Teilnehmersteigerung im Vergleich zum Rennen 2006 gezeigt. 2007 mussten die Veranstalter vor den Naturgewalten in Form des Sturms Kyrill kapitulieren. Am Samstag war es dann wieder so weit, in acht Klassen gingen die etwa 70 Athleten amStart. Mit von der Partie: Michael Bonnekessel, amtierender Deutscher CC-Meister, der für die DJK RS Grafschaft startet, sowie die beiden Europameister im Hobbybereich Iris Lambeck und Michael Heider. "Die Qualität war wie üblich hoch", zog Klaus Dieter Block vom veranstaltenden TuS Jahn ein positives Fazit der neunten Stadtmeisterschaften, die in die Premierenveranstaltung unter dem Namen Actionssports CC Race eingebettet waren.


Damit auch die Nachwuchsklassen vor einer ansprechenden Zuschauerkulisse ihre Rennen absolvieren, hatten die Veranstalter den Zeitplan entsprechend verändert und ließ die Youngster und die Senioren jeweils abwechselnd starten. "Das hat sich ausgezahlt", stellte Block eine deutliche Steigerung der Zuschauerzahlen fest.


Katrin Block siegt in der Damen-Konkurrenz



Um 11.15 Uhr nahmen die ersten Sportler die anspruchsvolle Strecke unter die Stollenräder. Die Senioren-Alterklassen I und II sowie die Athleten mit Handicap eröffneten den Renntag. Im 19-köpfigen Starterfeld gab wie erwartet Michael Heider aus Nümbrecht den Ton an. Für die fünf zu absolvierenden Runden benötigte der Europameister 39,03 Minuten und sicherte sich den Titel in der S1-Klasse der Männer. Der Lüdenscheider Volker Giess querte nach 41,39 Minuten die Ziellinie - Platz eins in der SII-Klasse. In der Handicap-Klasse ging nur ein Athlet an den Start. Ralf Haupt verdiente sich als Gesamtsiebter den Respekt der Konkurrenz. Die S1-Klasse der Damen entschied die Lokalmatadorin Katrin Block für sich und feierte gleichzeitig auch den Stadtmeistertitel. Gleiches galt für die TuS Jahn-Athletin Anna Becker (SII). Jürgen Reuter kam als Gesamtachter ins Ziel, schnellster SII-Starter und erhielt ebenfalls die Auszeichnung durch den Stadtsportverbandsvorsitzenden Rudolf Völker.


Im Anschluss folgte das erste Nachwuchsrennen für die Schüler II, die Jugendlichen sowie die Junioren. 27 Sekunden Vorsprung nach drei Runden bedeuteten Gold für Alexander Schäfer. Der Stadtmeistertitel der Jugendlichen ging an den zweitplatzierten Maximilian Uerpmann. Ehrenträger der Schüler ist seit Samstag Nico Netzel, Schülerin Jana Lohmann darf sich ebenfalls Stadtmeisterin nennen.


Absolute Spitzenleistungen bekamen die CC-Fans dann im Hauptrennen der Herren und Frauen ab 14 Uhr zu bestaunen, an dem auch die Junioren teilnahmen. Der Deutsche Meister Michael Bonnekessel schien die acht mal 90 Höhenmeter regelrecht geradezubügeln, verlor seine Führung trotz zwischenzeitlichem Plattfuß einschließlich Hinterradwechsel nicht und verbuchte nach 1:04,10 Stunden beruhigende 133 Sekunden Vorsprung auf dem Konto. Schnellster TuS Jahn-Athlet war Johannes Schulte als Gesamtsiebter und somit Sieger der Schüler und Stadtmeister. Knapp dahinter erreichte Dominik Twer, schnellster Werdohler Herr, das Ziel.


Die Schüler I-Klasse bildete den Abschluss: Stadtmeister wurden Marvin Bettermann und Janice Lohmann, Sieger des Rennens war der Neuenrader Felix Bültmann.
Katrin ist unsichtbar Beitrag melden   	Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen


----------



## Katrin (1. Oktober 2008)

Zum Abschluss einige Impressionen vom Rennen in Bildform.

Dank an alle Fahrer und Helfer die unser Event unterstützt haben.

Wir sehen uns im nächsten Jahr. 

www.actionsports-cc-race.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

